# bikes that are nice to look at!--post yours



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

i love looking at cool bike, like custom bikes with lots of nice / cool looking parts and stuff.
unfortunatly my bike looks terrible lol. but *POST YOURS!!!*


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I hride this bike when I get all 187 on yo' ass...


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

Any bike that can go huge looks sweet in my book.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## snowforner15 (Oct 27, 2006)

Ojai.. mmm the ALI stem.. i love those for some reason


----------



## BFloFoxRider. (Dec 28, 2006)

I like looking at this bike.
:eekster:


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Old and New*

Pics of my old Fly and my new Rogue.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)




----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

Well heres my atomik its still being built. Picking up my 66 for it on Tuesday.


----------



## motomike (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

those are some nice bikes!


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Yeah whick 1 is gonna be on a classified ad tomorrow???


----------



## ich_dh (Jan 19, 2007)

what bike is that?


motomike said:


>


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

*Simple Green Bicycle*

I like looking at and flying on mine...


----------



## SFBMRC (Oct 29, 2006)

ehh, nothing special. i built this back in 01 and after hanging it up for a while its back in service.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mine.....................


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine.....................


Thar she be... how'd you do that Rogue logo?


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

I like them, these pics are a little old. I'll have to get the new ones with the upgrades up sometime soon.


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

It's a keeper!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Thar she be... how'd you do that Rogue logo?


white sticker....red sharpie.....some clear thick protective tape


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Teh sickness.


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

my cruiser









and some dirt










zach u have shizz, and what does it say were its supposed to say bottle rocket on the down tube


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> I like looking at and flying on mine...


Are those the HUTCH stars on your avatar???


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Teh sickness.


love that spot Zach.......is that the trail we rode


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

ianjenn said:


> Are those the HUTCH stars on your avatar???


Nope (although, I can't deny the influence from Hutch). That's my official Rad Racing uniform I raced in at Hell Track. Check the homeboy from Decline (Scott Hart) rockin it for Halloween (or not?). Haha...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

love how clean that looks


Cru Jones said:


> I like looking at and flying on mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MattP. (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Cru Jones said:


> Nope (although, I can't deny the influence from Hutch). That's my official Rad Racing uniform I raced in at Hell Track. Check the homeboy from Decline (Scott Hart) rockin it for Halloween (or not?). Haha...


I remember when HUTCH was the force! Nothing like it now? Pink, Baby Blue and the best team! A friend of mine a few years older got offered a ride when still in HS for HUTCH dad say move out if you do.:madman: 
He stayed living at home..................


----------



## jonathan_sykes81 (Feb 4, 2007)

*I Love Looking At My Bike...*

i am awaiting some new parts but i still love it the way it is.


----------



## -C- (Oct 26, 2006)

Mine


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

-C- said:


> Mine


***DROOL***


----------



## Georgezz (Mar 5, 2007)

This is my beloved Specialized Big Hit Sport 2004  Nothing special  but I love it, riding it makes me feel freeeeee  Anyway - nice bikes u got here guys


----------



## xy9ine (Feb 2, 2005)

motomike said:


>


my old ufo! fun little bike. my pdc in its previous incarnation:










the old tmx:










and the new lahar:


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

well its nearly a bike,and i like looking at it.


----------



## aphis (Sep 22, 2004)

Cru Jones, nice bike. Interesting seat/seatpost choice (Macneil).

My joy


----------



## ToddN (Feb 2, 2007)

Heres my bike.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

xy9ine said:


> my old ufo! fun little bike. my pdc in its previous incarnation:


This is one of the best looking full suspension bikes I've ever seen.... I want one.


----------



## sticarl (Apr 9, 2005)

*Intense*

The name speaks for itself:thumbsup:


----------



## 08nwsula (Oct 19, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Teh sickness.


dream bike. Is there something funny about the rotors, or is that just me?


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)

> and the new lahar:


where is that thing from?


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)




----------



## douglas1881 (Oct 14, 2006)

SX Trail


----------



## batts (Nov 30, 2006)

My r9


----------



## basikbiker (Sep 24, 2005)

my p1, repainted, 24's








my demo9 , 66- good sh!t








action


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (Jan 14, 2004)

My LightaggroXCheavytrailsuperdutyallmountainenduro ride...









My SuperfreeblackdiamondoutofboundssickgnarslopestyleDHpark ride...


----------



## banano (Mar 17, 2006)

my baby!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

Love looking at the Nomad on the top of the run....


----------



## mcfury (Apr 15, 2006)

........wowo.....


----------



## Mr Crowley (Jan 23, 2007)

Yikes - some sweet rides in here. this is mine!


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

My "other" bike is a VP-Free....


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)




----------



## t-dawg (Jul 26, 2006)

-C- said:


> Mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

mcfury said:


> ........wowo.....


wow what is that its sweet:thumbsup:


----------



## ehansen007 (Sep 8, 2006)

My baby. Not as sweet as some of these bikes here but I like the picture. I think more people have commented about the pool than the bike....


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Blurriness is the shiz.



























































































I think I'm missing a few pictures of the Norcos and of the BMX bikes.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> Blurriness is the shiz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yo might want to find the cap for the bottom of the 40


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

What cap? It's just knobs. Not like it matters anyways.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

heres mine 
at whistler
















6 months ago and as it just got back from whistler








and now its current state


----------



## jon_boy (Feb 14, 2006)

Here are my two current bikes:










And I had this for a while in the summer:


----------



## G-Ryder (Jan 29, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> mine.....................


That is very nice! :thumbsup: Is that a large M3?


----------



## boudreaux_45 (May 8, 2006)




----------



## ZIPPYZOOM (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's mine!!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)




----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

Maybe its just the picture, but it looks like my switch with the 888 is so much more raked out than Xsl Will's with the 40?!


----------



## haromtnbiker (Aug 10, 2004)

My Japanese Mafia:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

dd13 said:


> where is that thing from?


New Zealand


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

My salsa roadie
My sunday DH
My SX 4x
My WRX STi


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

Phi.Design said:


>


i thought this bike looked familiar...
i see you at the DJ's all the time.. you may recognize me by my ride.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Phi.Design said:


> Maybe its just the picture, but it looks like my switch with the 888 is so much more raked out than Xsl Will's with the 40?!


It's currently set in the lower travel position.

Damn. Picturetrail server must be out. The pictures won't show up. Oh well.


----------



## jimi1114 (Jun 27, 2005)

*Here's mine...*

2006 Uzzi VPX...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

old school


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That brake line always makes me look twice.


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

I didn't know they made wrx sti's with the hatchback.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That brake line always makes me look twice.


I have not decided if I like them or not.


----------



## Fox787 (Jun 2, 2005)

theres a black cap that goes on the bottom of the 40 to protect its damping... anyonw whith a 40 could you help me out/


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

It would not protect the dampening. It may protect the dampeners, but doubt it. More likely just protect the knob. And protection seems minimal at best. As I said, doubt it matters.


----------



## willis.4 (Apr 22, 2005)

XSL_WiLL this is amazing, my cat looks just like your cat minus the fact that her stripes are a slight bit more black than your's appear to be...










anyways here is my bike
its not a Downhill or capable of Freeride currently but she has potential, and I sure like to look at 'er. All I need is a new front wheel and fork.


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

Phi.Design said:


> I didn't know they made wrx sti's with the hatchback.


WRX wagon with an STi decal?

Maybe he did aftermarket mods to match STi performance and specs.

My WRX wagon drives just fine stock as shyt except for a Momo shift knob upgrade :thumbsup:

Oh, and heres some bikes that are nice to look at...


----------



## shoredad (Apr 26, 2005)

*Mine*

AM:


FR:


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The face is a lot different. Colors are the same though.

My cat has two brown spots on her other side.


----------



## MudMuncher (Dec 16, 2006)

How the heck does that thing not break?

I would snap that top tube the first hard corner I dove into!

What's keeping the head tube from twisting sideways?


----------



## Dirtman (Jan 30, 2004)

There are some sweet bikes shown, here is my addition to the mix (06 DB)
[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="








[/URL]

On my way to a third place finish is the Freeride Flow Trail Comp in Lakeland, FL
[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*JDM Spec*



Phi.Design said:


> I didn't know they made wrx sti's with the hatchback.


JDM Spec = Japanese Domestic Market. I imported it. Its RHD, I live in NZ.

Sti stopped making hatches after the Version 7 MY07 spec. V8 on was sedan only. V11 is a completely new car and I understand the STi hatch will return then. V1 through 6 was available in a hatch too.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

Locoman said:


> I hride this bike when I get all 187 on yo' ass...


this is actually my bike...


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's mine. sorry for the crappy quality. it was with my phone.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

too much snow to ride bikes for now


----------



## stinky ho (Dec 9, 2004)

I like to look at em, it will be even better when I get to ride them.


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

nice scott's man...


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

geoffss said:


> WRX wagon with an STi decal?
> 
> Maybe he did aftermarket mods to match STi performance and specs.
> 
> ...


dude i have like 10 of those mountain bike toys, most of them are the foes and iron horses, bummer they stopped makin them though


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Where can I get one of those minibikes? I would kill for one :eekster:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2007)

My new Dirtbag










that replaced my old Dirtbag, shown here with my Morphine


----------



## njhcx4xlife (Jan 9, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> Where can I get one of those minibikes? I would kill for one :eekster:


I agree...I have looked everywhere for them and searched the internet with no results...I don't even really know what to search for. What I do know is it would kill for one ot hemini toy dh bikes to stare at on my desk at work all day.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I want one!!!!!!!!!! ARGHHHH


----------



## the desmondo (Mar 7, 2007)

Devinci 8 Flat 8 with 888 RC2X (not stock)


----------



## JoshS (Jan 7, 2004)

here is mine has some diffrent stickers, a new cassette and a 888 rc


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

blender said:


> i thought this bike looked familiar...
> i see you at the DJ's all the time.. you may recognize me by my ride.


Yeah! Looking clean! You going up this weekend?


----------



## Crash07_25 (Nov 29, 2006)

My bike for the 2007 Season. I literally just finished it about 30min ago. I had to shell out some good money for all the parts and it took some time. I'm waiting for a few detail parts but its ride-able now. It hasen't even made it out of my shop yet. I plan on taking it out tomorrow just to see how it does.


----------



## Largextracheese (Feb 4, 2004)

*Just finished building it up*










it sits at 36 lbs.


----------



## Coley (Nov 4, 2006)

its brand new i got it 2day!!!


----------



## phib1134 (Dec 20, 2006)

hahah i got a santa cruz mini bike.


----------



## nickgto (Dec 29, 2005)

My weapon of choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

My Eastern Slash. It's a fun bike...180's like a 20".


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

looks like a cool slopestyle bike... btw, have you run into any animals on the trails with those rotors yet??? lol


----------



## AS.. the original (Jan 25, 2006)

word...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

08nwsula said:


> Any bike that can go huge looks sweet in my book.


No helmets :nono: A$sholes...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Crash07_25 said:


> My bike for the 2007 Season. I literally just finished it about 30min ago. I had to shell out some good money for all the parts and it took some time. I'm waiting for a few detail parts but its ride-able now. It hasen't even made it out of my shop yet. I plan on taking it out tomorrow just to see how it does.


I love highlines..


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> It would not protect the dampening. It may protect the dampeners, but doubt it. More likely just protect the knob. And protection seems minimal at best. As I said, doubt it matters.


Ive always wondered why people dont rip them off like it happens with the 888s and 66s red knob.
That knob is like 20x bigger...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Mr Crowley said:


> Yikes - some sweet rides in here. this is mine!


sick bike! 
However, that totem looks the rest of the bike look like a noodle :eekster:


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

My latest build...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*My 7point*

Soon to be updated! new shox comming tomorrow.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Daamn
Some of these bikes make mine feel bad :smallviolin:


----------



## Condor15 (Feb 7, 2007)

*My sunday*

Sunday in action:thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

That sunday looks fast.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Heres my red medium built up and then my large white. The red is almost complete again, and the white is as pictured.
white (large) F1 weighs 41.6 and getting middleburns, formula oro k24's bringing it down to 39/40lb range.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

DrEVS said:


> My latest build...


That front tire is massive


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> Heres my red medium built up and then my large white. The red is almost complete again, and the white is as pictured.
> white (large) F1 weighs 41.6 and getting middleburns, formula oro k24's bringing it down to 39/40lb range.


You lucky [email protected]!


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> That front tire is massive


Heh, yeah it is. Kenda 2.7 is more like a 3.5. Tracks real nice with that big sucker on there tho!


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2007)

bullcrew said:


> Heres my red medium built up and then my large white. The red is almost complete again, and the white is as pictured.
> white (large) F1 weighs 41.6 and getting middleburns, formula oro k24's bringing it down to 39/40lb range.


what the hell


----------



## cmb2874 (Jul 5, 2006)

44.8lbs this morning.


----------



## AS.. the original (Jan 25, 2006)

cmb2874 said:


> 44.8lbs this morning.


That thing's a BEAST. Nice!


----------



## never (Oct 21, 2005)

The bike just after coming home from the LBS...so special it got to be on the couch...43.3lbs as pictured...


----------



## hambone (Mar 19, 2005)

*Highline*

New chainstays on, weighs in at 40.4 lbs. Not too shabby!


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Cru Jones said:


> I like looking at and flying on mine...


So nice. Love that bike. Looks amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnryder (Aug 1, 2004)

there are some kicka$$ sleds on here. I just finished building this one up for '07

'03 balfa 2step dh, fox rc - 7" travel, 'maestro-style' suspension
'07 totem coil... 'nuff said
beefy parts all around
~ 40lbs










this company should not have gone under. They were way ahead of their time.
just wait for Appalache to bring out a slopestyle bike. if it's anything like the new BB7-esque "Real" dh bike, it will dominate everything else out there


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

cdnryder said:


> there are some kicka$$ sleds on here. I just finished building this one up for '07
> 
> '03 balfa 2step dh, fox rc - 7" travel, 'maestro-style' suspension
> '07 totem coil... 'nuff said
> ...


Sticker aberration :eekster:


----------



## cdnryder (Aug 1, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Sticker aberration :eekster:


hahaha... probably true, but is that not why they were supplied? Also, notice the sticker-free right fork leg... best of both worlds right??? cheers dude


----------



## jp3d (Oct 9, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> What cap? It's just knobs. Not like it matters anyways.


Yep, its just knobs, until you tear them off in a rock garden... Take a look at the protective cap that is beat to hell on any well used 40 and you will be searching for yours.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

jp3d said:


> Yep, its just knobs, until you tear them off in a rock garden... Take a look at the protective cap that is beat to hell on any well used 40 and you will be searching for yours.


The cap on my 36 has taken a few good shots. I'd try to find a new one.


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

cmb2874 said:


> 44.8lbs this morning.


You'll lose a good amount of weight if you drop that DJ saddle


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Deweydude (Mar 7, 2004)

Another one of these ! ok I'll play but I am still riding the same old bikes and lovin' it..
summer








and winter!


----------



## Alandrex (Aug 11, 2005)

Here is my current bike. I am so glad i got it over the other choices. And if you were wondering, the head tube has been trimmed down now


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

_WRX wagon with an STi decal?

Maybe he did aftermarket mods to match STi performance and specs._

Dude, I'm insulted. Decals??? The car is 100% factory STi. :thumbsup:


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

My current ride:

http://khendricksson.1g.fi/kuvat/Py%F6r%E4ily/VP-FREE+018.jpg

My previous bike:

http://khendricksson.1g.fi/kuvat/Py%F6r%E4ily/DSC_0058.jpg (yes, the pic is photoshopped)


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Alandrex said:


> Here is my current bike. I am so glad i got it over the other choices. And if you were wondering, the head tube has been trimmed down now


Jesus Christ! 
You cut your headtube?? :crazy:


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

NOVA4X said:


>


That first one's kinda cool. The second one is just too bright.


----------



## NOVA4X (Sep 21, 2006)

Aaron Ross runs what he wants


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

Here's my BMX:


----------



## brulew (Dec 13, 2005)

Here's a couple of mine

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Tim F. (May 22, 2006)

Cru Jones said:


> I like looking at and flying on mine...


Is that "John Deer" green? Damn that's frickin cool! Needs some yellow D-max wheels.:thumbsup:


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Some sick bikes on here,

few months old these pics,few new parts been added recently.


----------



## Rover Nick (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry about the hefty image, I made the rest click-able thumbs....


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

​heres my nicolai ufo st...


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





​mu nicolai ufo st


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

*the ufo st*

heres my ufo st..


----------



## proxy (Oct 19, 2006)

rodriguez1 said:


> heres my ufo st..


Post 147,148,149.....maybe you should start you own thread....lol! Nice rig though.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

rodriguez1 said:


> heres my ufo st..


Super stealth :thumbsup:


----------



## Ithnu (Feb 16, 2007)

Just got it, can't ride it yet.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Older pic,



Newer pic,


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Wow. There are some REALLY nice bikes on here.

My Session 10 in multiple stages of it's life. Regretably, I sold the Session 10 to buy an Intense Soccom. Genius me sold the entire bike minus the fork and X0 stuff for $1500 with the spare frame and now I have to wait atleast 3 months until I can order my new frame. :madman:










































I go through A LOT of bike parts

















My bmx and a little of the Fat Possum in the back

















My Fat Possum XO









Here's my Session 77

















Session with my Liquid 55









My old DMR









-Kevin


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

Nice! I like the fork used as a bike stand! 

How do you like the Socom? I'm thinking of that as my new frame. Obviously, you haven't riden it yet, but comments?


----------



## josiahdood (Jul 22, 2005)

*My ride*

Stock 06 Big Hit, except for my new RS Totem coil - this thing mobs so hard!


----------



## kusa (Jan 28, 2004)




----------



## downhillross13 (Jun 21, 2006)

wow dude u have two session 10's and a gang of other bikes. ur ballin


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

ooo appalace real, soo nice i want one!!


----------



## DrEVS (Apr 18, 2005)

Phi.Design said:


> How do you like the Socom? I'm thinking of that as my new frame.


I've put a few miles on my Socom (pic on page 2 or 3 of this thread). I was coming from an M1, so at first I was bothered with what felt like 'less' travel. Screw effeciency, I really liked the bottomless feel of the M1. 
I've found, however, that the Socom seems to be quicker and more manuverable. The Socom does have slightly less travel but the weight savings might be worth it for the racer or weight conscious freerider. Check the intense forum for more info/pics.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

downhillross13 said:


> wow dude u have two session 10's and a gang of other bikes. ur ballin


Yeah...  
Though why in hell would you want 2 Session 10s?


----------



## pin-it (Nov 20, 2005)

Here's mine, 2006 M3, others aren't worth showing

props to the Reign+Totem, highline+ccdb, and session 10: one of the most under-appreciated frames out there.


----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

Phi.Design said:


> Nice! I like the fork used as a bike stand!
> 
> How do you like the Socom? I'm thinking of that as my new frame. Obviously, you haven't riden it yet, but comments?


I don't know. I haven't even seen one in person yet. Actually, the Trek Session 10's, Session 77, and Fat Possum were all ordered without ever riding them. We don't sell alot of freeride/DH bikes at my shop and nothing in a large. So I have to do special orders for my own bikes to test them out.

However, I really like the ride of the Intense 6.6 on just about any terrain, but I wanted something a little bit more downhill oriented. I talked to the guys at Intense today and they said theres about a 4 week wait right now. I've got a couple parts from the Session 10 rebuild that I never used that will swap right over which helps. But the final ride date is a long way out.



downhillross13 said:


> wow dude u have two session 10's and a gang of other bikes. ur ballin


I have nice bikes, but I get to ride for a total of about 4-6 hours a week if I'm lucky. 1 hour on Monday, Wednesday and Saturday and 3 hours on Sunday if I've kept up to date on my errands throughout the week. Working in a shop has its ups and downs.

-Kevin


----------



## Mc.Dub (Feb 18, 2007)

My new ride. Well to me. Can't wait for the snow to melt so I can give it a go after being out of the sport for a couple years.


----------



## Camronz (Mar 13, 2007)

Haro X7 -06


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

A few shots of my steeds..... Some not quite rteady to ride yet...


----------



## dandurston (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

where are the hardtails??


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2007)

bmxconvert said:


> Wow. There are some REALLY nice bikes on here.
> 
> My Session 10 in multiple stages of it's life. Regretably, I sold the Session 10 to buy an Intense Soccom. Genius me sold the entire bike minus the fork and X0 stuff for $1500 with the spare frame and now I have to wait atleast 3 months until I can order my new frame.
> 
> -Kevin


man do you sh1t money?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

My latest build..


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

bmxconvert said:


> Wow. There are some REALLY nice bikes on here.
> 
> My Session 10 in multiple stages of it's life. Regretably, I sold the Session 10 to buy an Intense Soccom. Genius me sold the entire bike minus the fork and X0 stuff for $1500 with the spare frame and now I have to wait atleast 3 months until I can order my new frame. :madman:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Imperial said:


> Older pic,
> 
> 
> 
> Newer pic,


Wow, that is an awesome bike... not, its nothing special, and a Jr. T, cmon, a manitou minute is proabably stiffer than that.


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Cmac said:


> Wow, that is an awesome bike... not, its nothing special, and a Jr. T, cmon, a manitou minute is proabably stiffer than that.


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6


----------



## Imperial (Jun 9, 2006)

Wow, that is an awesome bike... not, its nothing special, and a Jr. T, cmon, a manitou minute is proabably stiffer than that.

What are you talking about,the JR T is well stiff and plush,ive done some big stuff on them and they have held up fine,bombproof,and how can ya say a manitou minute is proabably stiffer,what aloud of BS,all my mates ride 888's and there not even that much stiffer then the JR.T,,you obviously have never owned a JR.T.

Now when are you going to stop making post about BS>???


Whafe,

Thats a nice looking Nicolai


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

This is me at the hill behind the university I study in. The bike is still a work in progress, though.

My shirt says "Mountain Juts" which is a spoof of Mountain Dew. "Juts" is one of our street names for marijuana.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Cmac said:


> Wow, that is an awesome bike... not, its nothing special, and a Jr. T, cmon, a manitou minute is proabably stiffer than that.












No, it's not the greatest bike ever, buy why do you have to be such a prick?


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Phi.Design said:


> I didn't know they made wrx sti's with the hatchback.


have always made them in Japan... dime a dozen.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

I'm not going to bother posting older rides... those are my main three at the moment (rail is in rebuild mode though), and others have either been sold or taken a seat on the back burner...

there REALLY are some works of metal art here, no doubt. Cru, man yours really sticks out as the smooth operator fo' sho'!

dude with the PDC, Lahar, BMW, etc. you've got a museum... sickness... others are worth mentioning as well, but I'm not going back through these 8 pages just to shout props... just know they are warranted, and I've save several to my harddrive 2wheel library, haha...


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> I'm not going to bother posting older rides... those are my main three at the moment (rail is in rebuild mode though), and others have either been sold or taken a seat on the back burner...
> 
> there REALLY are some works of metal art here, no doubt. Cru, man yours really sticks out as the smooth operator fo' sho'!
> 
> dude with the PDC, Lahar, BMW, etc. you've got a museum... sickness... others are worth mentioning as well, but I'm not going back through these 8 pages just to shout props... just know they are warranted, and I've save several to my harddrive 2wheel library, haha...


That's one hell of a comlicated looking linkage on the Sinister. Got a closer pic? I can't wrap my head around it from that one. Everything just looks black. :crazy:


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Hardtails Are Better said:


> That's one hell of a comlicated looking linkage on the Sinister. Got a closer pic? I can't wrap my head around it from that one. Everything just looks black. :crazy:


check it:









that's the best one I had on my hard drive at the moment... not really that complex... 
"Moto-link" style suspension, and Sinister called it the LMC, low mass centralization, to put everything balanced right in the middle, less unsprung weight... the solid swing-arm moves up, pulling down on the pull rod, connected to the rocker plates which compresses the coil-over... great design IMO, feels great, stiff, solid, predictable. I just posted a thread on the bike, check it out. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

My Ibex...

Frame : Ibex Zone FR-1
Shock : Manitou Swinger 6 Way
Fork : Marzocchi Dropoff Triple
Fr Derailer : Shimano Deore
Rr Derailer : Shimano XT
Shifters : Shimano LX
Brakes : Avid Juicy 5
Tyres : Maxxis Minion DHF/DHR
Wheelset : Azonic Outlaws White
Crankset : Truvativ Hussefelt
Cockpit : Truvativ Hussefelt
Headset : FSA Pig
Pedals : Shimano 737
Saddle : WTB Rocket V


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> check it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, that's not nearly as complecated as that first picture made it look like it might be. :thumbsup:

Nice bike.


----------

